# Crinum Calamistratum/Natans, experiences ?



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

have anyone have experiences with Crinum Calamistratum and Crinum Natans

if so, please tell me about them, thanks


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a Crinum Calamistratum growing in my 37. It took a good 3 or 4 months before it did anything but sit there. Now, the longest of the leaves are nearing the top. 

Slow starter...thats about the only experience I've got with it.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

did it ever made a new daughter bulb ?


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Not that I can see...I had it out of the substrate about a month ago and it was just the one still. Been in my tank since about March of 2005.

I did read somewhere about rubbing/raking the sides of the bulb
with a fork to stimulate growth but never did it myself.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I've had one for about 14 months (calistratum) and even with shoving a root tab under it ever 4-6 months the thing grows sooooooooo slow, it is in a tank with plenty of light, pressurized CO2 daily fert dosing etc. In addition it is always the first plant to get algae when my ferts get outta whack. I love the look of the leaves, but can't seem to get it movin'


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I've had C. natans a long time ago. Really beautiful plant once it gets settled. IME there was an acclimation period and it definitely doesn't like being uprooted, moved, etc. You also have to have the bulb only slightly buried or it will smother. If you find a good place for it and leave it alone it will eventually sprout a daughter bulb at the base, but it takes a while...so patience will be the key.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

My C. calamistratum is doing OK. It started to grow a lot faster after I moved it to a brighter position, though I've heard they don't like being moved. But this was in the same tank just to a brighter spot. Mine is at more than twice the original length after ~5 or 6 months, I don't remember. I'm using Seachem rootabs. It is algae prone due to slow growth (my guess), but cleans up well with water changes etc. I love the leaf's texture and messy sprawling growth which easily tops my 90G. I would like a daughter bulb as well. I think once they're established or happy, they can take off in a slower way. Mine is in some strong current in the front away from the background plants. I just looked at it in my sig pic in the old position and it was shaded and didn't grow there at all, but I had only had it for a couple of months and moved it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

C. natans is a gorgeous plant when given the room to grow. It is one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen....but it gets HUGE!!

Mike


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

I've had a C. calamistratum for about 2 years now. I really love the leaf texture - no other plant quite like it. Many non-aquarists have noted it in the tank as it stands out. Haven't got daughter bulbs, not yet anyway. Anybody got flowers on this one?


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheesh, I have crinum natans and it is just about down to a bulb....
I can't get it to do anything. I have tried everything.
I think I will put it in pot with a root tab and see how it does then. I haven't tried that yet.
But if you have one, Good luck with it. 
~~~Dawn


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I finally go a hold of a few C. Natans and 2 C.calamistratum

heard that if bulb gets completely covered in substrate, they rot, tis true ?

how do you propagade them ? and how hard is it to do so ? anyone tried it yet ?

thanks for some of the experiences you guys have given, looks like a good plant


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

maybe I'll try some sunlight with it, lets see how it fare, cause mine ain't doing anything.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

kotoeloncat said:


> I finally go a hold of a few C. Natans and 2 C.calamistratum
> 
> heard that if bulb gets completely covered in substrate, they rot, tis true ?
> 
> ...


Don't bury the bulb completely...plant is "sword-plant style"...that is...plant it deep into the substrate, then gently grab the leaves and pull up on the plant until about 1/3 of the bulb is exposed and above the substrate. That will be fine. Yes, the bulb will rot if buried too deep (from experience). 

Propogate them? Time will tell...the mother plant will send off a side-shoot bulb directly adjacent to it...forming a daughter bulb. Let the daughter bulb mature enough that you can gently split it off the mother bulb...this will take a loooooooooooong time...don't sit there and watch it or your next birthday will come around sooner than you think!  

C. natans is what I'm describing above...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

lol figures, hard to propagate

no wonder the high prices tag :biggrin:


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

I purchased an adult crinum calamistratum from another member here. It had large, long roots. I stuck the roots in the sand, but left the bulb floating a bit above the water. Within just a few days a daughter sprouted. He had his planted in Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Plant Substrate. Mine was in sand, another non-soil substrate. The plant was glorious to say the least.

Now it is in ADA ASA and is going downhill. After reading another post about rot and some here, I'm wondering if this plant does not like soil? Anybody had any success with the plant is soil based substrates? If not, I'm wondering if I should drain the tank and remove the ADA in the sections where I have bulb plants? I'd love to hear that the plant will be just fine as she is, but I'm about to push the panic button. I don't want to lose them. Hoping this is just a setback from too many moves too soon.

All advice appreciated.


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

this post is 10 years old


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

The discussion is no longer valid?


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, I am planting cranium calmistratum using ADA soil amazonia.
when the tank is mature, heavily planted, and there is enough CO2, it grows pretty fast.
it doesn't like being move around, and the soil must be pretty thick


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

Akaliman said:


> Yes, I am planting cranium calmistratum using ADA soil amazonia.
> when the tank is mature, heavily planted, and there is enough CO2, it grows pretty fast.
> it doesn't like being move around, and the soil must be pretty thick


Thank you. Going tomorrow to the LFS to hopefully buy quick growers to fill it up. I was thinking of yanking it and letting it float on the top, but from you and another poster I think it's just the BBA doing it in. If I can get the BBA kicked, I think she will make it.

Thank you SO much! I was scared to death she was going to rot away in that soil. You guys here are the best!


----------

